# Sangiovese Grapes



## geek (Sep 8, 2014)

I never tried a Sanguiovese wine but got me intrigued. (plan to head to liquor store to see if they have any).
Couple questions, planing a 16gal batch to split with a friend, all Sanguiovese or a blend:

1.what would be a good varietal to mix with this grape
2.how good is the wine
3.what specific yeast would you recommend
4.I think I'd need 3 packets of yeasts, correct?
5.LHBS has Lodi for $36/lug, Lanza for $50 and Amador for $53. Is more expensive really better comparing these 3?

Need to place order today.

Thanks.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 8, 2014)

geek said:


> I never tried a Sanguiovese wine but got me intrigued. (plan to head to liquor store to see if they have any).
> Couple questions, planing a 16gal batch to split with a friend, all Sanguiovese or a blend: You may have had Sangiovese and not realized it. It is the grape used in Chianti, Brunello di Montalcino and Vino Nobile di Montepulciano.
> 
> 1.what would be a good varietal to mix with this grape It blends well with many other reds. I have blended it with Cab. Sauv. alone and with Cab. Sauv. and Merlot to make a "Super Tuscan."
> ...



See comments above.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 8, 2014)

I have made PLENTY of sangio. It is a good grape and can be an most excellent wine! 

I would taste a Brunello Di Montalcino (100% Sangio) or a Chianti Classico (Blended with 80% Sangio). 

I recommend using RC212 yeast. I prefer 1 packet per lug (or 36 lbs of grapes). Some may think this overkill, but then I have never had a problem kicking off fermentation. This means 6 or 7 packets for your 16 gal batch. 

Price of grapes has a lot to do with scarcity and quality. My advice is to go to your distributor and taste them. If possible, see if you can get a brix reading. In other words, let the grapes make the decision themselves. If this is not possible, then you really have no way of knowing how better one is over the other.

Sangio blends well. I like to bring more body to the table so I have blended it with grapes like merlot and found the results delightful.


----------



## geek (Sep 8, 2014)

Does it blend with Pinot Noir?

I was reading the brix on M&M's website but the Sangio is not listed as it has not arrived, I assume a good brix would be ~26, right?.
See listing here:

http://juicegrape.com/harvestbulletin.aspx

.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 8, 2014)

geek said:


> Does it blend with Pinot Noir?
> 
> I was reading the brix on M&M's website but the Sangio is not listed as it has not arrived, I assume a good brix would be ~26, right?.
> See listing here:
> ...


 
26 is a good level, but I would pay close attention to your acid level (usually rather low when the grapes are that sweet).

I have never blended with pinot noir. IMHO, sangio already runs a little light in color and I usually blend to increase the body of the finished wine. Pinot noir is even lighter than sangio. I would go with a merlot or even a cab franc instead (unless you prefer a lighter wine).


----------



## geek (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok, thank you guys both.

Honestly, I am not yet very positive of what I want to make this fall since I've made cab sav, merlot, malbec and other kits. So heard good reviews of Sangio and thought that is the one I have to try.

Maybe I should blend with one of those you mentioned, or just go solo Sangio.

Since I'm making this batch also for my friend, I will ask him but I know he would turn the decision for me to make....

I'm really surprised that the Pinot Noir is $58, even more than Cab Sav at $56 (the Sangio is $49), for the better Lanza grapes.

Lastly, what is the very good spot for brix level?
.


----------



## geek (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, I guess yet one last question.
If I blend this batch, I think I may go with 

4 lugs of Sangio
2 lugs of Cab Sav
1 lug of Merlot

I really liked a Super Tuscan I tried from Boatboyy (Jim) and assume that combo will give the numbers for a good ST. I want to make a 7 lug batch to fill a demi john and have a couple gallos left over.
This will go through MLF.

The plan is to blend right at primary, not separated.

.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 8, 2014)

I did a little over 200lbs last year. Some of the best smelling stuff I have ever smelled after only a week of fermentation. Now in the Vadai's. I got enough finished wine to fill (2) 23L Carboys plus another 5 gallon Carboy. Juicy stuff!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 8, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> I did a little over 200lbs last year. Some of the best smelling stuff I have ever smelled after only a week of fermentation. Now in the Vadai's. I got enough finished wine to fill (2) 23L Carboys plus another 5 gallon Carboy. Juicy stuff!


 

Amen brother! most all of the sangio blends I have made were beyond excellent!


----------



## geek (Sep 8, 2014)

Does that blend I mentioned pretty good?


----------



## JohnT (Sep 8, 2014)

geek said:


> Does that blend I mentioned pretty good?


 

It should be real nice.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 8, 2014)

The Blend of Sangio/Cab/Merlot should be a good one in those amounts say 50% Sangio/30% cab/20% Merlot or along those lines.

FWIW Pinot Noir is ALWAYS expensive as it is a tough grape to grow and commands top $$. It is also why a bottle of Pinot Noir (a good one) will set you back around $50-$100.


----------

